# Can't watch any recordings after Zipper



## robo456 (May 28, 2002)

Hey all... 

I'm going from memory, so I apologize if it's a bit fuzzy.

I have a directv sd-dvr80 (i think it was) that I had upgraded with a 500g drive with the zipper/instacakes/lba48 a while back. I just did the first part of the install (getting the software onto the drive, I never ran the script)

Everything was fine and dandy up until today when I actually ran the tweak.sh script. It ran fine, no errors; just like it has in the past. I was able to connect to my TiVoServer and transfer three shows to the tivo unit.

Then... I went to go watch some of the old recordings and immediately it brought up the delete/do not delete screen. No matter what you press, it goes to a blue screen saying "The Recorder was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel that you don't receive"

Now I know they worked before because I watched a few episodes of law and order that I didn't finish. Everything recorded AFTER the install I can see... everything recorded BEFORE the install, I get the error.

I'm not trying anything 'funky', just view programs I recorded on the SOURCE/ORIGINAL tivo.

Is there anything I can do to get the old shows back? I"d really hate to lose everything again. 

Thanks for ANY information!

--rob


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

This happens when you answer "no" when the Zipper asks you if you have recordings you want to keep. Unfortunately there's no easy way to get the recordings back.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Ouch. It sounds like the script removed the /State/Media/DiskConfiguration attribute. This is only necessary if you're moving an image from one tivo to another. Unfortunately, this nukes the encryption key tied to those older (encrypted) recordings. New recordings aren't encrypted so they're untouched. I don't believe there is any way to recover the shows at this point. Sorry.


----------



## robo456 (May 28, 2002)

rbautch said:


> This happens when you answer "no" when the Zipper asks you if you have recordings you want to keep. Unfortunately there's no easy way to get the recordings back.


The only thing is that the question "Do you have recordings you want to keep" happens when you originally 'zipper' the drive which was a few months ago. As far as I remember the tweak.sh script does not give you that option; that's all I ran today.

--rob


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

robo456 said:


> The only thing is that the question "Do you have recordings you want to keep" happens when you originally 'zipper' the drive which was a few months ago. As far as I remember the tweak.sh script does not give you that option; that's all I ran today.
> 
> --rob


Like a ticking time bomb, the Zipper set a flag on your Tivo a few months ago that was read by tweak.sh today.


----------



## robo456 (May 28, 2002)

rbautch said:


> Like a ticking time bomb, the Zipper set a flag on your Tivo a few months ago that was read by tweak.sh today.


   :down:

Heh... well, sounds like I'm pretty much screwed with my old shows. Just for my own learning, was there any way I could have avoided this situation?

Thanks again for the replies!

Learning... every step... the hard way...

--rob


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

robo456 said:


> :down:
> 
> Heh... well, sounds like I'm pretty much screwed with my old shows. *Just for my own learning, was there any way I could have avoided this situation?*
> 
> ...


Do the whole process at one time and not broken into two parts.
Answer that you did have recordings to preserve.


----------

